# Adders, Adders & More Adders



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Went out with my mate today & we managed to get some half decent photo's



















Clamed down quite quickly...









































































This last one was a little baby, really small...




























Came across a big grass snake aswell but he got the better of me.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Cool nice pix, Wish there was some around huddersfield. I haven't seen a grass snake around here.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice finds. Lovely melanistic you found there


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ScottGB said:


> Cool nice pix, Wish there was some around huddersfield. I haven't seen a grass snake around here.


Next time your in Kent have a look, in some spots they are everywhere


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Went out with my mate today & we managed to get some half decent photo's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn I been clocked!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Wish I could find them around here iv only seen an Adder once , and that was in the north yorkshire moors .


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ScottGB said:


> Cool nice pix, Wish there was some around huddersfield. I haven't seen a grass snake around here.


There are adders near Hudds - someone was bitten last year on the village green at Scapegoat Hill.


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Wish I could find them around here iv only seen an Adder once , and that was in the north yorkshire moors .


Where abouts in York do you live? I used to live about 5 miles up the A19 and when I was younger I used to regularly cycle over to Strensall Common. Don't know what it's like now, but there were plenty of them around then - and in the village of Strensall itself there were little signs on the local green warning people of the adders.

The best part (back then) was the bit you're not supposed to go on, close to what was the firing range........:lol2:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i have never sen a wild adder before. grasssnakes slowworms yes!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Not to be an arse but are you really dressed for the occasion :lol2:. Im not having ago, I just find this pic so funny! 










All the other pics are fantastic! I cant weight to get some time and be able to snap some pics of adders, and maybe lizards. My lady friend is getting a new sh*t hot camera so that means im getting a new sh*t hot camara :2thumb:.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Not to be an arse but are you really dressed for the occasion :lol2:. Im not having ago, I just find this pic so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally i always go chasing venomous snakes in Jesus Boots!:whistling2:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> Personally i always go chasing venomous snakes in Jesus Boots!:whistling2:


 Well I like to go in nothing but speedo's, one flip flop, a sock over my hands and a sombrero one my head!:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Well I like to go in nothing but speedo's, one flip flop, a sock over my hands and a sombrero one my head!:lol2:


Cool, got any photos?:gasp:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> Cool, got any photos?:gasp:


Afraid not but I will try to remember to take some over the summer :whistling2:. All angles :lol2:


----------



## Bitis gabonica (Feb 13, 2009)

Where exactly did you find these snakes mate?




Owzy said:


> Went out with my mate today & we managed to get some half decent photo's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Bitis gabonica said:


> Where exactly did you find these snakes mate?


Kent...


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Gaboon said:


> Not to be an arse but are you really dressed for the occasion :lol2:. Im not having ago, I just find this pic so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could have worn a full suit of armour I spose.... but I was careful, so yes I am ta! (apart from the wee)


----------



## blondi (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice pics, but why handle them??


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

lol.. your shoelace is undone mate...  got to love adders though, loads of them round here, havnt even been looking for them yet this year apart from once (they wernt out of hibernation yet then though) and seen 2 already so far.


----------



## boids boi (Jun 6, 2009)

great pics great snakes


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pictures !!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

blondi said:


> Nice pics, but why handle them??


Because I felt I could do it without getting bitten.... and I wanted to... many reasons really.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Wish I could find them around here iv only seen an Adder once , and that was in the north yorkshire moors .


As already mentioned York has a very high population of them.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Are there many adders present in Bristol? Just never saw one or heard of any bites around here:blush:

Thinking about it, I mainly see slow worms (they pass through the garden in the summer and bask on the ivy covering our shed)


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

i live in epping forest and never see any. even when i go looking


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

are adders and grass snakes venomous ?

would you see them anywhere around derby ?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

kizza said:


> are adders and grass snakes venomous ?
> 
> would you see them anywhere around derby ?


Adders are, grass snakes not

Someone else might be able to help you on the second question, I have never been to Derby... it's near the top of the list though :whistling2:


----------



## bosvark75 (Feb 5, 2008)

*HI*



Peter_Kirk said:


> Where abouts in York do you live? I used to live about 5 miles up the A19 and when I was younger I used to regularly cycle over to Strensall Common. Don't know what it's like now, but there were plenty of them around then - and in the village of Strensall itself there were little signs on the local green warning people of the adders.
> 
> The best part (back then) was the bit you're not supposed to go on, close to what was the firing range........:lol2:


There are still Adders on Strensall Common, I found several in May this year.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow you found a melanistic form? really nice photos by the way, probably the best i have seen so far


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> There are adders near Hudds - someone was bitten last year on the village green at Scapegoat Hill.


Cheers!!! I might try and find some next spring.


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

any body kmow were i could look near to epping


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was under the impression that cleeve hill near cheltenham had them but i went for a look on a really sunny day a few weeks ago and there was nothing.

Where do i need to look, the hill is covered in quarries mostly.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I was under the impression that cleeve hill near cheltenham had them but i went for a look on a really sunny day a few weeks ago and there was nothing.
> 
> Where do i need to look, the hill is covered in quarries mostly.


Hi matt, ive caught several adders up on cleeve hill, sunny days arent always best!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Hi matt, ive caught several adders up on cleeve hill, sunny days arent always best!


Common mistake.......try overcast but bright and if possible early morning.


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

ex0tics said:


> Are there many adders present in Bristol? Just never saw one or heard of any bites around here:blush:
> 
> Thinking about it, I mainly see slow worms (they pass through the garden in the summer and bask on the ivy covering our shed)


There's a area i've found near Clevedon..


----------

